# Powermac Quicksilver 733Mhz, bonne occaz ?



## bobthefox (18 Mars 2005)

bonsoir a tous.

voila je possede actuellement un powermac g4 400mhz agp avec 1 go de ram HD120go.

on me propose un G4 Quicksilver 733Mhz HD 40Go et 384Mo de Ram.
pour un prix inferieur a 500 euros.

pensez vous que c'est une bonne occase ?.
ets ce que je verrais une grosse difference avec mon G4 actuel ?. 
merci de m'eclairer un peu.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

il ira deux fois plus vite ,il me semble !
je crois que c'est une machine rare et prisée ce 733 ,assez rapide,evolutive et avec un superdrive il me semble(le premier ordi au monde capable de graver les DVD ,janvier 2001 ).
j'ai juste?


----------



## bobthefox (18 Mars 2005)

non c'est un combo dessus.
et le proc n'a que 256k de cache.
c'est pour ces raisons que je me pose la question.


----------



## Apca (18 Mars 2005)

C'est CE power mac il me semble... ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> non c'est un combo dessus.
> et le proc n'a que 256k de cache.
> c'est pour ces raisons que je me pose la question.



pourtant,je suis sur que ce modele a existé en superdrive et qu'il etait le premier.
ah ,mais celui auquel je pense n'est pas un quicksilver,mais le haut de gamme de la 2eme série des G4 ...
celui que tu dis doit etre le bas de gamme de la génération suivante,a savoir les quicksilver.
j'ai bon?si oui autant pour moi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

je pensais a  ca 

http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=g4da.html

mais c'est bien le quicksilver que tu dis!


----------



## bobthefox (18 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est CE power mac il me semble... ?



oui c'est tout a fait ce modele.
je me demandais si en revendant le mien et en recuperant le ram du mien plus le HD pour faire un echange.
je me retrouverais avec un Mac g4 733 + hd 120 + 784Mo de Ram

en fait le prix est plus pres de 400 que 500.
enfin c'est toujours delicat de savoir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.

ce que je voulais savoir surtout c'etait si la difference etait flagrante ???.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous.
> 
> voila je possede actuellement un powermac g4 400mhz agp avec 1 go de ram HD120go.
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne machine mais...

Pour le même prix tu as un mini mac à 1,25 ghz, alors faut voir.


----------



## bobthefox (18 Mars 2005)

non desole.

mais le mac mini ne m'interresse pas du tout.............

tout en un non merci. pas d'evolution possible.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

il peut toujours accélerer le proc plus tard,pour en faire l'équivalent du mac mini ,niveau vitesse...
alors que le mac mini,il aura des pbs ,pour la RAM etc...


----------



## Apca (18 Mars 2005)

Ben si le mac mini ne t'intéresse pas, cela sera toujours mieux que le mac que tu possède actuellement.   Bien boosté comme tu veux le faire peut-être une bonne chose. 
Ou bien alors économiser pour un G5 mono


----------



## bobthefox (18 Mars 2005)

le g5 est prevu dans mon budget, mais je vais attendre la sortie de tiger et la revision des powermac.

mais ce n'est pas le sujet du post.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> non desole.
> 
> mais le mac mini ne m'interresse pas du tout.............
> 
> tout en un non merci. pas d'evolution possible.




Ok ok... moi je disais ça comme ça hein, c'est pour toi. Moi j'ai un PM, l'évolution elle est bien joli, mais mis à part le gros plus de pour voir mettre 4 DD et des cartes PCI, d'avoir 4 slots pour la ram, et encore faut-il sen servir. Les cartes vidéo coûtent cher, les cartes accélératrices également.

Le mini, tu peux mettre 1 go de ram, tu peux remplacer le DD interne, tu peux mettre des périph externe également.

Alors après avoir 2 go de ram sur le PM, 4 DD de 160 go, c'est clair que c'est pas rien, mais sinon, l'évolutivité c'est aussi une arlésienne 

Sinon le PM 733, je le répète, c'est une bonne machine, faut voir également qu'elle est la carte vidéo, 32, 64 ou 128 mo


----------



## bobthefox (19 Mars 2005)

pour moi le mac mini ce n'est vraimment pas ca.
les 1Go de ram coute la peau des fesses, un HD en 2,5 c'est pas donne. carte graphique non evolutive.


le PM que j'ai actuellement , ne m'a coute presque rien en evolution, memoire et HD.
carte graphique , je dois recuperer une carte 9600pro de PC a flashee, dans l'annee, donc pas de probleme.

celle d'origine dans le quicksilver que l'on me propose et une geforce 2 mx en 32Mo.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> pour moi le mac mini ce n'est vraimment pas ca.
> les 1Go de ram coute la peau des fesses, un HD en 2,5 c'est pas donne. carte graphique non evolutive.



Certes mais on peut jamais savoir à qui on s'adresse, alors c'est pour ça que je voulais vérifier si tu écartais le mac mini de manière réfléchi ou non.


----------



## minimoi (19 Mars 2005)

Salut, ca va peut être pas t'aider mais moi j'été dans le même cas à quelque chose prêt. J'avais le choix en tre prendre un mac mini et un carte acceleratrice + carte graphique (9200 pro) pour mon G4 450 Mhz, ben j'ai tranché c'est carte acceleratrice + carte graphque (100 euros d'ecart par rapport à un mini) à l'avantage du g4 qui est qmme tu le dis evolutif. Maintenant je te confirmerais mon choix des que j'ai reçus le paquet.

@++


----------



## bobthefox (19 Mars 2005)

c'est tout a fait reflechi.

le probleme que j'ai c'est de savoir si ce quicksilver a 733Mhz m'apportera une grosse difference
par rapport a mon G4 actuel.

je voudrais bien commencer a taquiner le montage video que je fais pour l'instant toujours sur mon PC car mon 400Mhz meme avec ses 1Go est trop limite.
donc je pensais a ce quicksilver qui me servira jusqu'a ce que je m'achete mon G5 bi pro dans quelques temps.

voila merci


----------



## FredStrasbourg (19 Mars 2005)

À mon avis, pour toi, ce sera "le jour et la nuit" par rapport à ton ancienne machine.
Il me semble que la carte mère de ton G4 est basée sur celle des G3 bleu et blancs. Celle des Quicksilver est une carte différente avec une achitecture aboutie, des machines increvables et toujours à la page (pour peu qu'elles soient un peu "gonflées en ram).
J'espère pas dire de conneries, mais en tout cas mon G4 quicksilver tient encore toutes ses promesses, même en montage vidéo.
Si tu as besoin d'une machine encore puissante (les processeurs de type G4 sont toujours dans les powerbook, non ?) et évolutive, alors n'hésite pas. Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée du prix à demander pour cette machine. Je ne vends jamais mes macs, alors...


----------



## bobthefox (19 Mars 2005)

merci deja pour ces reponses.

si quelqu'un a d'autres reponses je suis preneur pour le orix aussi vous en pensez quoi.
on m'a dit que c'etait un peu cher ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2005)

Nan 500 ¤ c'est le prix, sinon tout le monde serait venu te dire que c'était trop cher.

ps : mais voyant le prix du mini qui a quand même un proc à 1,25 ghz, tu peux négocier je pense à 450, après tout, évolutivité ou pas, faut pas oublier que le mini met une bonne calotte au PM 733 en termes de perfs, dans tous les domaines, sauf le DD.


----------



## bobthefox (20 Mars 2005)

bonjour.


sur Macbidouille ou j'ai poste aussi pour avoir des reponses.
il me conseille entre 350 et 400 euros Max pour le prix.
config sans ecran.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> bonjour.
> 
> 
> sur Macbidouille ou j'ai poste aussi pour avoir des reponses.
> ...



Je trouve ça abusé... et surtout pas logique, on dit que le PM a un gros plus pour lui, c'est son évolutivité, mais là on la retrouve pas dans le prix.

Parce que 350-400 euros, on voit tout de suite que c'est un prix qui est réfléchi en fonction du mini, et on dirait franchement qu'on a omis de prendre en compte quelques points, l'évolutivité, les emplacements pour 4 DD, 2 lecteurs optiques, 4 cartes PCI, 4 slots de rams. Tu le dis toi même, tu préfères un PM qu'un mac mini, alors que le mini est presque 2 fois plus véloce, c'est donc que le prix du PM doit se situer dans les 450-500 euros, pas moins. Y a 1 an, on comptait 1 ¤ par mhz, alors là ok, le mini a changé la donne, mais pas autant que ça, faut pas exagérer.

Moi en tout cas, pour ce prix là, je ne le vends pas et je pense pas que trouveras qqu'un qui te le lâcheras, à moins qu'il n'y connaisse rien, c'est mon avis


----------



## bobthefox (20 Mars 2005)

je suis a peu d'accord avec toi.mais ce n'est pas pour ca qu'il faut vendre son mac plus cher.
il ne faut oublier non plus que ce n'est qu'un 733Mhz HD 40Go avec 384Mo et sans ecran.
mais je ne rapporte que ce que l'on m'a conseille sur l'autre forum.
celui dont je me sers actuellement je l'ai paye il y a deux mois 120 euros avec un ecran CRT19 Lacie 20Go de HD et 128Mo de ram. je sais c'etait une affaire.

donc.je ne sais pas trop

par contre il me semble que :

c'est un emplacement pour lecteur optique.
3 emplacement ram
pour les emplacements DD je ne sais aps si on peut en mettre plus que deux dans le quiksilver


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> je suis a peu d'accord avec toi.mais ce n'est pas pour ca qu'il faut vendre son mac plus cher.
> il ne faut oublier non plus que ce n'est qu'un 733Mhz HD 40Go avec 384Mo et sans ecran.
> mais je ne rapporte que ce que l'on m'a conseille sur l'autre forum.
> celui dont je me sers actuellement je l'ai paye il y a deux mois 120 euros avec un ecran CRT19 Lacie 20Go de HD et 128Mo de ram. je sais c'etait une affaire.
> ...



PAs plus cher mais au bon prix, en l'occurrence, moins de 450, c'est abusé je crois et pas logique surtout, j'insiste sur ce point (bon allez 400 mais je considère que c'est une vraie affaire)

Comme tu dis 120 euros pour ton PM + écran, c'est même plus une affaire c'est l'affaire du siècle 
Par contre c'est loin d'être la même machine, le PM quicksilver est au moins 2 fois plus puissant.

Pour le reste, selon mactracker, il y a bien 3 slots de ram en PC 133, 1,5 go en tout donc.

Sinon il y a bien la possibilité de mettre 4 DD en ata 66, et 2 lecteurs optiques.


----------



## bobthefox (22 Mars 2005)

un grand merci quand meme.

meme si nos points de vue etaient un peu divergents.



je l'ai negocie a 350 euros avec clavier et souris + logiciels.


merci encore pour les precisions sur ce mac.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> un grand merci quand meme.
> 
> meme si nos points de vue etaient un peu divergents.
> 
> ...



Bah de rien 

Tain t'es dur en affaire toi, moi j'aurais refusé à sa place, c'est comme mon PM 1 ghz, je le vendrais pas en dessous de 800 ¤ en ce moment, sinon autant le garder.

Faudra que tu nous dises si tu trouves qu'il tourne bien ou pas maintenant hein ?


----------



## bobthefox (22 Mars 2005)

.

des que je le recois , je pense d'ici une semaine .

je vais pouvoir comparer par rapport a mon 400Mhz.
et je vous dirais ce que je pense.


----------



## bobthefox (31 Mars 2005)

voila c'est fait je l'ai recuperer hier.
apres quelques tests.
c'est cool il y a quand meme une bonne difference.

et je n'ai pas encore rajoute de la memoire dedans.
je crois que j'ai vraimment eu de la chance car le mac est comme neuf.
cela va me permettre de patienter encore un petit bout de temps, en plus il est tellement beau.

par contre petite question.
je peux faire comment pour recuperer mes donnees du 400 (itunes,iphoto etc....)
je pensais mettre mon 120Go en slave sur le quicksilver. mais est ce que cela ne va pas gener d'avoir deux systemes ?.
c'est surtout aussi ma bibliotheque itunes pour mon ipod aussi.
je ne risque pas de tout perdre ?.

merci pour vos eventuelles reponses, pendant que je cherche des infos aussi de mon cote.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (31 Mars 2005)

Le fait qu'il y ait 2 systèmes ne pose à priori aucun problème. Dans le doute, appuye sur Alt au démarrage, tu auras l'occasion de choisir le disque de démarrage.


----------



## Tatou (4 Avril 2005)

Le prix de 500 ¤ me semble tout à fait raisonnable.  As-tu pu avoir accès à la machine ? 
J'avais personnellement l'intention de céder mon Quicksilver 733 avec 768 mo et mon Moniteur Yihama 19" pour 800 ¤ et d'acquérir un iMac G-5 20" mais en raison de l'effondrement des prix du matériel d'occasion, je n'ai pas trouvé preneur. J'ai donc décidé de le conserver, d'y installer un 2e DD de 16O Go et de remplacer le Lecteur graveur combo par un superdrive Pioneer 109. J'attends la sortie imminente de Tiger pour l'installer sur le nouveau DD. 
De l'avis d'un ami qui est un Pro, il est toujours préférable de posséder du matériel évolutif. De mon point de vue, je considère insensé le battage fait autour du Mac-Mini. Il suffit de calculer à combien se monte le prix final lorsque l'on a acheté tous les périphériques et accessoires indispensables.
La vitesse du processeur n'est pas tout !


----------



## bobthefox (5 Avril 2005)

oui  

si tu avais pris le temps de lire le fil de ce post, tu aurais remarque que j'ai recupere ce mac qui est comme neuf et que j'ai achete a 350 euros. Meme si c'est une bonne affaire, tu n'as qu'a regarder un peu le marche de l'occas et tu pourras constater que un quicksilver se negocie maintenant assez bas. certes le materiel est evolutif mais a quel prix.... une carte video ou une upgrade CPU coute cher. 
Le Mac Mini peut faire aussi bien qu'un quicksilver 733, donc a mediter quand meme. 
Pour 800 euros tu peux avoir un Mac mini +  un LCD 17 + clavier et souris.
apres tu rajoutes un HD externe et tout ca c'est neuf.

j'ai pris ce Quicksilver pour patienter jusqu'a la sortie de Tiger et l'achat d'un nouveau mac 
mais je ne sais pas encore quel modele je vais prendre. et pour l'instant pour ce que je fais celui-ci tourne tres bien.

il faut se faire une raison, elle est finie l'epoque ou tu achetais un mac a 20.000 frs.
le prix que j'ai paye mon UMAX S900 d'ailleurs.
quand on voit le prix que ca vaut maintenant.


----------



## Tatou (5 Avril 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah de rien
> 
> Tain t'es dur en affaire toi, moi j'aurais refusé à sa place, c'est comme mon PM 1 ghz, je le vendrais pas en dessous de 800 ¤ en ce moment, sinon autant le garder.
> 
> Faudra que tu nous dises si tu trouves qu'il tourne bien ou pas maintenant hein ?



Oui, vraiment dur. Jamais je n'aurais lâché le mien pour ce prix-là. Je lorgnais sur un îMac G5 20" mais j'ai finalement décidé de garder mon QuickSilver 733 et son écran 19" Yihama. Je vais le doter d'un 2e DD de 160 Go et d'un super-drive Pioneer 109 que je viens de commander chez MacWay pour un prix total de 161 ¤ port compris. Il me fera encore quelques années !


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

Tatou a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vraiment dur. Jamais je n'aurais lâché le mien pour ce prix-là. Je lorgnais sur un îMac G5 20" mais j'ai finalement décidé de garder mon QuickSilver 733 et son écran 19" Yihama. Je vais le doter d'un 2e DD de 160 Go et d'un super-drive Pioneer 109 que je viens de commander chez MacWay pour un prix total de 161 ¤ port compris. Il me fera encore quelques années !



Surtout que Gigadesign, vient de sortir une carte accélératrice G4 2 ghz pour ton modèle, à 500 ¤, ça commence à valoir le coup là, j'ai d'ailleurs hâte de voir ses performances par rapport à un mono 1,8 ghz G5, je suis sûr que le G4, malgré son bus à 100 ou 133 mhz, fera jeu égal avec le G5.

Moi je crois que je peux pas mettre cette carte sur mon PM G4 Mirror Drived Dors 1 ghz FW 800...


----------



## bobthefox (5 Avril 2005)

oui. il faut voir.


mais enfin par rapport a un G5.

bus plus lent.
memoire moins rapide.
Agp x4 et x8 sur G5.
le Sata aussi pour le G5.
moi aussi je demande a voir les perfs.
surtout que apparemment c'est un G4 1.6 booste a 2.0ghz.
dans le temps je me demande ce que cela donne au niveau solidite.
il faudra voir aussi le prix en france, je ne l'ai pas trouve pour l'instant et comme on ne peut pas directement commande chez eux ( deja essaye).


----------

